# Still cant get levels down!



## MeanMom (Sep 13, 2010)

K was 6.8 when she tested before b'fast today - had scrambled egg one slice of white toast and 100ml milk. She had 7 units Novarapid (because we were using a ratio of 1:5.5). Before her lunch she tested and her bs was 19  I know she had a snack mid morning of Weetabix Oaty Bar - it only has 11.8g carbs - cannot understand these readings


----------



## bev (Sep 13, 2010)

carolynsurry said:


> K was 6.8 when she tested before b'fast today - had scrambled egg one slice of white toast and 100ml milk. She had 7 units Novarapid (because we were using a ratio of 1:5.5). Before her lunch she tested and her bs was 19  I know she had a snack mid morning of Weetabix Oaty Bar - it only has 11.8g carbs - cannot understand these readings



Hi carolyn,
White bread always sends most people very high. Seeded bread is what most people try to eat as its a slow release bread and stops the huge spike. You can combat eating white bread by doing a split injection - but not ideal if they are at school. The snack mid-morning will also have contributed to the high. If the ratio is 1/5.5 then this really should have been covered by giving 2 units of insulin. When Alex was on injections he could never have a snack without having insulin with it. I am assuming that you are on MDI and not mixed insulins?Bev


----------



## rspence (Sep 14, 2010)

*don't forget...*

hi there don't forget that readings also depend on thing like:

what activity she'd been doing
how much water she'd consumed
if she'd had any moments of emotion: laughing, shock, crying, worry etc
where on her body you injected - some sites apparently absorb quicker
how long between the oat bar and the next blood test
what the weather was like
if any pigs were flying.

there will often be times when we don't get the reading pattern - thats the cunning part of diabetes, and just when we solve one thing another chooses to go array.

smile and here's to another day!
rachel


----------



## Carynb (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for making me laugh out loud rspence!! There always seem to be lots of pigs flying round our house- levels all over the show at the moment.
As you say, today's another day


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 14, 2010)

1:5.5, how does that work out to 7 units....................i realise there a many different ways of writing ratios......

From the description of breakfast, in terms of carbohydrate I would work that out to be roughly 25g.

Is this what you got?

Anyway, as previous posters said, there are many factors to consider...best thing to do is right it all down.......


----------



## Copepod (Sep 14, 2010)

Taking account of flying pigs in blood glucose control - love the idea. Inspiration for one of Northerner's poems?!?


----------



## MeanMom (Sep 14, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> 1:5.5, how does that work out to 7 units....................i realise there a many different ways of writing ratios......
> 
> From the description of breakfast, in terms of carbohydrate I would work that out to be roughly 25g.
> 
> Is this what you got?



 Actually 27.3g which does not make 7 you are quite right 
(my hubby is responsible for the original maths but i should have noticed it was wrong )
However that makes the results even worse as she should only have had 5 units not 7 (maths right this time i hope?)
But I was beginning to suspect the villian of the piece was the white bread. Unfortunately K does not like any seeded bread (she doesnt like nuts either) but she does usually have wholemeal (we ran out). Whenever we are out and she has to have say a white baguette in the pub (dreadful parents) she always seems to have weird readings.
But there must have been an awful lot of flying pigs around here lately, rachel


----------



## MeanMom (Sep 14, 2010)

Also, thanks to Monica's advice on another post I made on this same topic, I included enough insulin in K's evening meal dose to allow for her supper snack (as supper is only hour and a half later) last night and this may have worked - will have to see what happens tonight too. 

K would not be happy with having seperate injections for snacks tho' and certainly not at school.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 14, 2010)

Its a tough one, I would still consider more insulin if similar readings occur at lunch in the following days................

I often find with white bread that I spike really high because of it but as my dose is right I still come back down on target for the next test........solution, eat salad.............which I am quite enjoying at the moment.....


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 14, 2010)

carolynsurry said:


> Also, thanks to Monica's advice on another post I made on this same topic, I included enough insulin in K's evening meal dose to allow for her supper snack (as supper is only hour and a half later) last night and this may have worked - will have to see what happens tonight too.
> 
> K would not be happy with having seperate injections for snacks tho' and certainly not at school.



Thats was a good idea...........I often do this if I am having a drink (with carbs in) at the weekends....


----------



## bev (Sep 14, 2010)

carolynsurry said:


> Also, thanks to Monica's advice on another post I made on this same topic, I included enough insulin in K's evening meal dose to allow for her supper snack (as supper is only hour and a half later) last night and this may have worked - will have to see what happens tonight too.
> 
> K would not be happy with having seperate injections for snacks tho' and certainly not at school.



I do understand how much children hate having to have 'extra' injections, but the whole point of MDI is to allow meals and snacks to be eaten as required - giving more freedom and allowing people to eat when hungry - as opposed to eating to 'feed the insulin' as is the case on mixed insulins. If levels are shooting up to 19 - then the data is telling you something - and that is that even a small snack for K requires insulin to cover it. Alex was also like this and we could never let him have a 'free carb' unless it was for sport or similar. Have you or K thought about a pump? If K doesnt like injections - the pump would allow her to eat when she was hungry as long as she took a bolus for it.Bev


----------



## bev (Sep 14, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Thats was a good idea...........I often do this if I am having a drink (with carbs in) at the weekends....



I thought the general rule was to take *less* insulin not *more* when drinking alcohol? I have been reading what others do and this seems to be the case. Obviously Alex is too young to drink yet - but just keeping notes for him.Bev


----------



## Monica (Sep 15, 2010)

carolynsurry said:


> Also, thanks to Monica's advice on another post I made on this same topic, I included enough insulin in K's evening meal dose to allow for her supper snack (as supper is only hour and a half later) last night and this may have worked - will have to see what happens tonight too.



I'm glad I was of some help


----------

